

Ask HN: Where should my team stay for our YC interview? - vollmarj

Does anyone know of or have a hacker house in the Mountain View area for myself and my two other founders to stay at? We are coming from Michigan and would rather stay with hackers than in a hotel. Our trip is Nov. 12-14.
======
fbuilesv
I can't recommend a Hacker House (we didn't find one), but if you end up
considering a hotel, take a look at AirBnB. We ended up paying $100/day for a
house for 4 in Mountain View, instead of the $80+ per person you'd have to pay
for a hotel in SF.

